# Installing HP F4280 Desktop All-in-One Printer



## rdlfree (Jul 11, 2012)

How would I install HP F4280 Desktop All-in-One Printer in FreeBSD v9.0?

It is USB? I see that PC-BSD has a HP printer driver pbi and it works great under PC-BSD, but would like to setup in FreeBSD. Is there a way to install the pbi driver in FreeBSD or is their a more direct preferred method? As I review cups and setting up a printer in documentation I don't see anything specific?

Please help a newbie to FreeBSD? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a link to KDE http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/hplip.php with a basic howto for FreeBSD HP printing.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd start here: Handbook: Chapter 10 Printing


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok will give it a try.


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

It worked just fine with color. I can't print in all apps such as gimp but working in browser and all word/txt apps. Awesome!


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

Please close issue thanks.


----------

